# Linux (x86,-......)



## wpb (3. Mai 2005)

hy leute!

kann mir jemand sagen was: 

Linux (x86, glibc-2.2, static, gcc)Linux (x86, glibc-2.2, static, gcc)
Linux (S/390)Linux (S/390)Linux (S/390)
bzw.
Linux (IA64, glibc-2.3, dynamic, gcc)

bedeutet


----------



## ironm (3. Mai 2005)

> Linux (x86, glibc-2.2, static, gcc)
> Linux (x86, glibc-2.2, static, gcc)
> Linux (S/390)Linux (S/390)Linux (S/390)
> bzw.
> Linux (IA64, glibc-2.3, dynamic, gcc)



x86/IA64 bezeichnet die Plattform. Linux läuft ja nicht nur auf PC's. x86 wäre 
zum Beispie für eine PC-Plattform und  IA64 steht für Instruction Architecture-64.
Das ist eine 64-Bit-CPU-Architektur von Intel und Hewlett Packard. 
S/390 (System 390) ist eine Großrechner-Architektur von IBM. 
Für dein Linux zuhause würde ich x86 empfehlen, wenn du nicht gerade so einen 
Großrechner bei dir rumstehen hast 

glibc ist die gnu-c-library. Sie enthält die wichtigsten c-Header, mit denen du 
als Programmierer arbeitest. Aber auch wenn du selbst fremde programme 
kompillieren möchstest, brauchst du diese bibliotheken. 2.2 und 2.3 sind 
Versionsnummern. gcc ist der Gnu-C-Compiler


----------



## RedWing (4. Mai 2005)

Kleine Anmerkung:
gcc steht für GNU compiler collection, sprich es ist nicht nur ein C Compiler...

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## ironm (4. Mai 2005)

Jo, hast recht. gcc kennt ja auch andere Sprachen (java, Fortran) ,,, Hab mich aber noch nie mit befasst wofür die Abkürzung genau steht. Der Großteil der Programme die ich damit kompilliere sind halt C /C++


----------

